# Decide my next gun!



## Salt USMC (Sep 10, 2017)

As some of you may know, I'll be moving soon from New York to the NCR.  Since I'll be living in NoVA, that means that I can get guns again!  Hooray!  Additionally, my new job means extra cash for bullet throwers and whatever else I may want.

Thing is, I used to be a big gun fan, but I haven't followed firearm tech in the past six or seven years (beyond occasionally reading this forum).  Unfortunately it's not as easy as googling "What gun should I get please help me google".  So in the spirit of the democratic process, I'm crowd-sourcing my next purchase!  Please select a poll choice and put a suggestion in the reply.

My current inventory is kinda slim.  I've got an old Sig 245, two revolvers, a 1911, and an FN semi-auto shotgun.  I'm primarily looking at guns that are fun.  I don't intend to do a lot of carrying so that's not a huge concern.  One thing I'm looking at doing, however, is getting into competition shooting.  Probably IDPA, or perhaps 3 gun.

Let's hear your suggestions!


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 10, 2017)

Jump into it with a AR/M4 variant.  Fun to shoot, good for home protection and can use in a three gun match!

Best AR-15 Buyer's Guide [2017]: How to Choose Your First AR-15 - Pew Pew Tactical


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 10, 2017)

T


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 10, 2017)

Rifle: AR 15
Pistol: Glock 19 Gen4
Shotgun: M4 or Remington 870


----------



## medicchick (Sep 10, 2017)

SCAR17



Red Flag 1 said:


> Take a good look at NY State laws regarding firearms. From the time I was a kid, you had to have a permit just to own a hand gun in the State of NY. The CCW laws are nothing like they are in the Commonwealth of Virginia. In NYC it gets even harder.
> 
> The poll doesn't make much sense to me, but it's your thread.


If he's not going to be living in New York anymore does it matter though?


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 10, 2017)

medicchick said:


> SCAR17
> 
> 
> If he's not going to be living in New York anymore does it matter though?



It should not since he is moving from NY/NYC to NoVA/VA.


NRA-ILA | Virginia Gun Laws


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 10, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> Rifle: AR 15
> Pistol: Glock 19 Gen4
> Shotgun: M4 or Remington 870



There ya go...can't go wrong with the above.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Take a good look at NY State laws regarding firearms. From the time I was a kid, you had to have a permit just to own a hand gun in the State of NY. The CCW laws are nothing like they are in the Commonwealth of Virginia. In NYC it gets even harder.
> 
> The poll doesn't make much sense to me, but it's your thread.



The point is that he is leaving NYC to move to NoVa


----------



## nitrohuck (Sep 10, 2017)

If you feel like avoiding the Glock arena (obviously they're a fine go-to pistol) then:

The FN pistols are great, the 509 is the newest model and I'm sure it is just as nice as the FNS 9 or 40.  FNX if you want hammer-fired and a decocker. 

The Sig P320's are alright too.... just don't drop them............

Are you looking for a carry gun, range gun, or both? If you have a new job and finances are agreeable, and you're anything like me, chances are you aren't only buying one firearm. :)


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 10, 2017)

nitrohuck said:


> Are you looking for a carry gun, range gun, or both? If you have a new job and finances are agreeable, and you're anything like me, chances are you aren't only buying one firearm. :)


Pretty much just a range gun.  I'm totally okay with Glocks, but the dizzying array of model numbers and calibers and options is hard to decipher.  Like, what makes a G17 different than a G34 gen 4?  What are the C models?  etc.

Like I said, I haven't kept up with shooting in a while so I don't even know what's come out since, oh, about 2010.  If there's any hot new stuff that I should be looking at, like the FN pistols you mentioned, or the Sig 320, I'm eager to hear about them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> Shotgun: M4 or Remington 870



@Salt USMC -
While I am happy with the selection of pistols and long guns that I have, a quality shotgun is missing from my inventory.    You said:


Salt USMC said:


> I don't intend to do a lot of carrying so that's not a huge concern. One thing I'm looking at doing, however, is getting into competition shooting. Probably IDPA, or perhaps 3 gun.


With that info, I would recommend going with what @Marine0311 recommended and find a reasonably priced M4.  Lots of uses; to include home defense, 3Gun, and maybe some bird hunting.  It is absolutely the next gun I am stashing away cash to buy.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Salt USMC -
> While I am happy with the selection of pistols and long guns that I have, a quality shotgun is missing from my inventory.    You said:
> 
> With that info, I would recommend going with what @Marine0311 recommended and find a reasonably priced M4.  Lots of uses; to include home defense, 3Gun, and maybe some bird hunting.  It is absolutely the next gun I am stashing away cash to buy.


I have an FN SLP, so I'm set with semi-auto shotguns.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 10, 2017)

[QU


----------



## nitrohuck (Sep 10, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Pretty much just a range gun.  I'm totally okay with Glocks, but the dizzying array of model numbers and calibers and options is hard to decipher.  Like, what makes a G17 different than a G34 gen 4?  What are the C models?  etc.
> 
> Like I said, I haven't kept up with shooting in a while so I don't even know what's come out since, oh, about 2010.  If there's any hot new stuff that I should be looking at, like the FN pistols you mentioned, or the Sig 320, I'm eager to hear about them.




If you're looking to get into competitive shooting I highly recommend looking into USPSA, it is more focused on the fundamentals of shooting, speed, and power as opposed to IDPA which is more focused on mock "scenarios", which may sound fun at first but the rules are just weird to me and ruin the fun and practicality of a high paced shooting sport (your mileage may vary, this is just a personal opinion).  The USPSA vs IDPA rivalry isn't dying anytime soon :) 

BTW there is no difference between a G34 and a G17 other than a longer slide/barrel length on the G34, making it more practical for shooting sports like USPSA. YouTube is definitely your friend when it comes to firearms reviews, and then of course getting a hands on perspective at a gun shop once you're able to. If you're lucky enough to find a "try before you buy" gun range, do it up!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2017)

Pistol: Glock 19 / gen 4, I love mine.
AR: Depends on budget. Can you aford a B.C.M. or Daniel Defense? Or LWRC? If not, Colt, 6920/6940 are awesome ARs also.
Shot gun: Been mentioned already.

M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2017)

If you want a "fun" gun, get a Ruger 10/22 or an SKS and do some work on it.  Cheap, reliable, fun to shoot, ultimately accessorize-able.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes AK or SKS comrade.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 10, 2017)

nitrohuck said:


> If you're looking to get into competitive shooting I highly recommend looking into USPSA, it is more focused on the fundamentals of shooting, speed, and power as opposed to IDPA which is more focused on mock "scenarios", which may sound fun at first but the rules are just weird to me and ruin the fun and practicality of a high paced shooting sport (your mileage may vary, this is just a personal opinion).  The USPSA vs IDPA rivalry isn't dying anytime soon :)
> 
> BTW there is no difference between a G34 and a G17 other than a longer slide/barrel length on the G34, making it more practical for shooting sports like USPSA. YouTube is definitely your friend when it comes to firearms reviews, and then of course getting a hands on perspective at a gun shop once you're able to. If you're lucky enough to find a "try before you buy" gun range, do it up!



Incorrect. There are a number of differences between the 34 and 17. Aside from the barrel length, the 34 has a lightening cut on the slide. This plus the length changes the weight distribution and balance.  The 34 has a factory installed extended slide stop lever, so you can actually use it as God intended. And let's not forget the 34's trigger is one pound lighter from the factory than the 17.

There are more,  but suffice it to say there are noticeable differences.


----------



## busdriver (Sep 10, 2017)

Don't buy anything yet if you're thinking about shooting competitively.  Take your 1911 to a match and give it a shot.  There will be a ton of dudes willing to let you try their toys, if something tickles your fancy then buy one of those. 

Or just buy a used Glock 17 or 34, if you decide to dump it you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2017)

Also, you could be a bit different and get a Vz58. vz. 58 - Wikipedia

I've only heard good things about them and I'm going to pick one up myself sometime in the next few months.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2017)

busdriver said:


> Take your 1911 to a match and give it a shot. There will be a ton of dudes willing to let you try their toys



 This!

I've attended a number of different matches and I've always been shocked at how accommodating and generous the regulars are. I think they know the importance of welcoming new members into their sport.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 10, 2017)

This one. 

It's even personalized just for you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 10, 2017)

Centermass said:


> This one.
> 
> It's even personalized just for you.
> 
> View attachment 19651


Masterstroke.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

Purely for competition in IDPA that will also allow you to run USPSA if you choose? Glock 34, hands down.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2017)

Or, do as one of my friends did and take the 1911 frame and build exactly what you want.

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Blizzard (Sep 11, 2017)

You've got several pistolas already.  You've got a 1911, a Sig, and a couple revolvers...you're probably good on those for now.  I'm not a striker-fire guy,  so I see no need to jump out an get a Glock.  You can do all kinds of stuff with what you currently have; try out USPSA, 3-gun, etc.  I wouldn't spend any money here until you spend some time in events figuring out what you like/don't like with your current setup.  Only exception would be if you wanted to get a micro-compact or something for personal carry.

The real question is what can you realistically use?

Shotguns are a ton fun, especially if you get into sporting clays.  But you have a FN semi-auto already.  Without knowing specifics about your FN, I'll say that you can probably use that to get started in clays and 3-gun.  So, that probably doesn't need to be a priority either.

That leaves a rifle...obviously missing from the mix.  ARs are fun.  Do you have a place to shoot one?  If so, this seems to be the no-brainer, especially if you want to 3-gun.   But if precision shooting floats your boat, you can go that route as well.  Consider building your own; Legos for big boys.  Colt has some attractive packages that would be good to build from if you want to buy a completed rifle right off the shelf without breaking the bank but other manufacturers have decent packages as well.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 11, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> View attachment 19655


I would've recommended this as well but he'd probably shoot his eye out.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 11, 2017)

Okay guys.  It will be an AR.  

@Blizzard is it especially difficult to build an AR?  I'd be down with getting a regular lower, then mixing and matching upper parts.  Unfortunately I don't really have any tools.  Is that feasible?

I've been watching Jerry Miculek's videos and the style of his AR looks pretty rad.  Obviously I wouldn't use the same optic, but it seems like you can get good 1-4x scopes for less than $500.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 11, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Okay guys.  It will be an AR.
> 
> @Blizzard is it especially difficult to build an AR?  I'd be down with getting a regular lower, then mixing and matching upper parts.  Unfortunately I don't really have any tools.  Is that feasible?
> 
> I've been watching Jerry Miculek's videos and the style of his AR looks pretty rad.  Obviously I wouldn't use the same optic, but it seems like you can get good 1-4x scopes for less than $500.


They're not difficult to build and it's kind of fun.  There are a _ton_ of videos on line as well as us here to help out with questions.

That said, you will need some tools...or, even better, know someone that has some they can loan you (note:  some gun clubs may even tools you can use).  The nice thing is that you have options.  You can start with a completed base model (so you can have some immediate satisfaction) and slowly build upon it as you determine what you want and funds allow or just go all in out of the gate and build from scratch.

You've got the right idea.  As a general rule, I'd try to keep parts to a few manufacturers with the most important being to keep your upper, lower, and BCG from the same manufacturer, primarily for tolerances/fit and finish.  Other than that, have at it.  Also beware, it's an easy trap to look at someone's rifle and say, I want that!  And you may indeed.  But it may or may not be the best set up for you or your needs/style.  And that's the beauty of building.  You can make it yours.  As I'm sure you know, when you start shopping optics, that's where you really start spending the cash.  Don't be afraid to start with iron sites initially and work up as well.  If you have access to Experticity (formerly Promotive), you can find some great pricing on optics from Vortex and others.

I'd start with a cruise through a site like Brownells.  You can get an idea of pricing.  Check out their configurator:  www.ar15builder.com


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 12, 2017)

Magpul....great stocks, handguards....etc


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 14, 2017)

You WILL keep us up to date....right?


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 21, 2017)

Okay team: I had narrowed down my options considerably.  The local shop had some very nice looking Daniel Defense ARs - one in the traditional 5.56 and another in 300blk.  They're assembled and ready to go out the door for a reasonable price...


...and then I saw this

Short barreled, integrally-suppressed 5.56 upper.  Supposedly the quietest around, very short, and only requiring one tax stamp.  It looks awesome.  Like, ridiculously awesome.  Please convince me not to buy it, because so help me I will fill out that form 4 and plunk down that cash!


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 21, 2017)

You gotta go with the shorty suppressed.....DO IT!

You can always pick up an AR.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't know.  Stamps are a pain in the ass (I don't know about the laws where you're at but are you going to create a trust, etc.) and so is the wait...

That said, there is no question that it's cool.  But there are a lot of cool things out there (a downside of the whole AR sickness that you develop...there's all kinds of stuff I find myself wanting).  It depends what floats your boat.  What are your looking to do with your AR?

You can always suppress a 16"+ AR too and not deal with the rest of the bureaucracy.  But if you go short and silenced, I'd go 300blk.  If staying longer, I'd stick with 5.56.  DD makes good rifles.

Remember...this is just your first one.  You can get more later!


----------



## STEVENG788 (Sep 21, 2017)

Pick up a S&W AR, great value and customer service, then a Glock 34, period


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> You can always suppress a 16"+ AR too and not deal with the rest of the bureaucracy.  But if you go short and silenced, I'd go 300blk.  If staying longer, I'd stick with 5.56.  DD makes good rifles.
> 
> Remember...this is just your first one.  You can get more later!



What are you talking about? With this particular upper, there is no other bureaucracy.  One stamp—the silencer—and done.  If he buys a standalone silencer for a 16.1” AR, it’s still one stamp.  There’s no difference; he still needs one stamp.  

As to 5.56 vs .300 AAC Blackout, mission drives the gear train.  There’s a 3 decibel difference between the two, and neither is hearing safe without earpro so that’s not really a consideration.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 22, 2017)

policemedic said:


> What are you talking about? With this particular upper, there is no other bureaucracy.  One stamp—the silencer—and done.  If he buys a standalone silencer for a 16.1” AR, it’s still one stamp.  There’s no difference; he still needs one stamp.


Agree.  I just looked at his statement and the subsequent comment about short-barrel and suppressed.  After checking out the link, I see it's a short-barrel with a welded suppressor.  Personally, I don't know that I'm a fan of the welded approach just because it limits options, unless you're a big fan of everything Gemtech put together in that package.  Everyone is different though and it depends on the intended use.  Is a suppressor a must have?  $1,900 isn't exactly inexpensive but if you're set on a silencer, a good one will cost you as well.


----------



## Helios (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like you've already made your decision, but lately I've been itching to build a AR pistol build (post ATF allowing you to shoulder a brace). Short Barrel Rifle and no hassle of the NFA.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I only get the main points ass wardsback :-":-/.
> 
> @Salt USMC.  Buy a Glock 9mm. I've loved my 17 and have carried it for years. Other models are easier to conceal....



G17 with a grip reduction to that of the 19 give the same "print" as the 19; with a longer bore/sight radius.  Fit made in heaven and easily concealable.

If I had a choice right now, I'd get an AR.  They are dirt cheap and plentiful.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 22, 2017)

[QU


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2017)

So far, there’s been some good information put out here. In the interests of thinking outside the box, here’s probably the best advice you’re going to get in this thread.

You have decent handguns. You have a good shotgun.  Rather than add more of either or add an AR, take the money and buy ammo. Lots of it. Ammo in hand, seek out professional training and learn to shoot well.

Once you’ve done that, then consider new guns.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 22, 2017)

policemedic said:


> So far, there’s been some good information put out here. In the interests of thinking outside the box, here’s probably the best advice you’re going to get in this thread.
> 
> You have decent handguns. You have a good shotgun.  Rather than add more of either or add an AR, take the money and buy ammo. Lots of it. Ammo in hand, seek out professional training and learn to shoot well.
> 
> Once you’ve done that, then consider new guns.


Look at this asshole and his wisdom!


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 23, 2017)

Well, I have to say, Salty McSalt Salt, you have inspired me to buy a new rifle. I'm selling the SKS to a mate and picking up a VZ58. Just have to get the mail order shit signed off and then it's to naming the rifle and giving a Czech name with way too many consonants.

Edit, along with 1350 rounds of pure joy.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2017)

With all this talk about ARs...one of the sweetest shooting rifles I've fired over the past ten years is the AK-74m in 5.45. Now with rails and add-ons available, were I to take up competitive shooting, the 74 would top my list of affordable options.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2017)

I recently had a chance to shoot a Glock 43. I don't know if I'm sold on it over the 26, but it is a fine pistol. Given my poor skills, I was happy to see it group as well as my 23.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> I recently had a chance to shoot a Glock 43. I don't know if I'm sold on it over the 26, but it is a fine pistol. Given my poor skills, I was happy to see it group as well as my 23.



That I must try.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 5, 2017)

The 43 is my BUG.  It is a fine gun for that purpose.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 5, 2017)

Really like the 43...good feel to it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't believe you are all advocating for an ANTIFA member to be armed!






Lol. Jk


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I can't believe you are all advocating for an ANTIFA member to be armed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Communism Will Win. 😎


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 11, 2017)

(Extra Credit refers to weird or expensive options)

Walther PPQ OR
Glock 17 w/Grip Reduction
Extra Credit: FNH Five-Seven

"The Mutant" 7.62x39mm AR w/1.5MOA guarantee
Stoner/SASS AR-10 Varient
Extra Credit: Marlin Lever-Action 45/70 with Picatinny Rail on top

Kel Tech KSG Bullpup Shotgun (use the little mini slugs, they're fucking awesome)
Benneli M4 (fucking so much yes)
Extra Credit: Chiappa Tripple Barrel Shotgun or a Stoeger Coach Gun


----------



## Topkick (Oct 13, 2017)

The Glock 43 is a winner. I Just picked up an M&P 45 Shield. I like it. Not bad for the money. Very reasonable and with a rebate.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 15, 2018)

Welcome back sports fans.  I finally made my first purchase: a Gen 4 Glock 34, Silencerco barrel,  ZEV adjustable trigger, compensator, flared magwell, Trijicon sights.

Unfortunately I have to wait 30 days since I just got my license in December.  Until then, my poor Glocks sits in gun jail.  I'll have pics available when it arrives!

EDIT: Oh, and the most important purchase: 1k rounds of 9mm!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Welcome back sports fans.  I finally made my first purchase: a Gen 4 Glock 34, Silencerco barrel,  ZEV adjustable trigger, compensator, flared magwell, Trijicon sights.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to wait 30 days since I just got my license in December.  Until then, my poor Glocks sits in gun jail.  I'll have pics available when it arrives!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the most important purchase: 1k rounds of 9mm!



You have to wait 30 days AFTER going through the hassle of getting a permit?  That sucks bro.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Welcome back sports fans.  I finally made my first purchase: a Gen 4 Glock 34, Silencerco barrel,  ZEV adjustable trigger, compensator, flared magwell, Trijicon sights.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to wait 30 days since I just got my license in December.  Until then, my poor Glocks sits in gun jail.  I'll have pics available when it arrives!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the most important purchase: 1k rounds of 9mm!



30 days? WTF.   When did you move to Russia?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2018)

policemedic said:


> 30 days? WTF.   When did you move to Russia?





Ocoka said:


> Communism Will Win. 😎



I told you.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 16, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Welcome back sports fans.  I finally made my first purchase: a Gen 4 Glock 34, Silencerco barrel,  ZEV adjustable trigger, compensator, flared magwell, Trijicon sights.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to wait 30 days since I just got my license in December.  Until then, my poor Glocks sits in gun jail.  I'll have pics available when it arrives!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the most important purchase: 1k rounds of 9mm!



Another crazy Marine with guns!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking back at your intended use you made a good choice.  Don’t let anyone fool you though—with the right holster you can conceal that 34. I do, on occasion.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 16, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Welcome back sports fans.  I finally made my first purchase: a Gen 4 Glock 34, Silencerco barrel,  ZEV adjustable trigger, compensator, flared magwell, Trijicon sights.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to wait 30 days since I just got my license in December.  Until then, my poor Glocks sits in gun jail.  I'll have pics available when it arrives!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the most important purchase: 1k rounds of 9mm!



Are you going to compete?  What is your purpose with this gun?

Just curious.  Love the choice, though.

But fuck, a 30 day-wait is just messed up......


----------



## DC (Jan 16, 2018)

G30 sights your preference that is all.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 16, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Are you going to compete?  What is your purpose with this gun?
> 
> Just curious.  Love the choice, though.
> 
> But fuck, a 30 day-wait is just messed up......


Yeah, it's a competition gun.  I'd really like to do practical pistol competitions, and maybe 3-gun whenever I get around to getting an AR.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2018)

Baba Yaga.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh hello there.







Gen 4 Glock 34
Silencerco threaded barrel w/ Agency Arms comp
Zev Fulcrum Trigger
Vogel fiber optic sights

Excited to finally shoot it this weekend!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 2, 2018)

Geez, that's long...what are we "compensating" for?


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 15, 2018)

How did this get here?!?







Not mine quite yet.  Form 4 is in, and I get visitation rights while I wait for my stamp.  It shoots great!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 16, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> How did this get here?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a short rifle? a long pistol? some freakish hybrid of both?...   friggin Marines...  um, why are there no crayons in the picture?

Glocks have a bad grip angle for me... but it's a nice looking setup.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2018)

x SF med said:


> a short rifle? a long pistol? some freakish hybrid of both?...   friggin Marines...  um, why are there no crayons in the picture?
> 
> *Glocks have a bad grip angle for me... but it's a nice looking setup*.


Try a 19X.  G19Gen 4 was the first Glock that had (for me) a decent grip angle.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Grunt (Jun 27, 2019)

Very nice, @MikeDelta! Can't go wrong with a G19....


----------



## MikeDelta (Jun 27, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Very nice, @MikeDelta! Can't go wrong with a G19....



I like the SIG P320 / M17, but the G19X would’ve been a fine acquisition for the Army modular pistol contract. Standby for range report!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 27, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> ...Standby for range report!...



I certainly will. I hate to actually say this, but when I retired last July, my guys went in together and bought me a G19 as a retirement gift. I still haven't shot it yet. I know -- I will do push-ups for not firing it yet, but I have been burning up my G17 though....


----------



## MikeDelta (Jun 27, 2019)

Grunt said:


> I certainly will. I hate to actually say this, but when I retired last July, my guys went in together and bought me a G19 as a retirement gift. I still haven't shot it yet. I know -- I will do push-ups for not firing it yet, but I have been burning up my G17 though....



I put a light on my G17, now it lives in the house. My EDC will alternate between my G43 and this G19X.

Did your guys do any engraving on your 19?


----------



## Grunt (Jun 27, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> I put a light on my G17, now it lives in the house. My EDC will alternate between my G43 and this G19X.
> 
> Did your guys do any engraving in your 19?



No. My 17's had my agency badge engraved on it, but I didn't get anything engraved on my 19.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 27, 2019)

Out department went with the Glock 45 (19X) as an issue gun, good choice for us, good gun. Some growing pains with depart regs on issue and restrictions, but overall a good choice.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 1, 2019)

Rifle Dynamics ak47.


----------

